# LINE-X special!!!!



## LINE-X of Pensacola (Oct 14, 2013)

We are about to phase out original LINE-X and go to LINE-X PRO. LINE-X PRO is 300% stronger than the original and basically impervious to chemicals as well. In order to clear out our existing inventory, we are offering this special to PFF only to show our thanks for your support!!

***From now until Thanksgiving (11/26/2014) or until we run out, we will offer any standard LINE-X bedliner for $399+tax.*** This is a $485 retail.

This offer is not valid with any other discounts or coupons and is subject to be discontinued at any time.

Print this page and bring with you to receive this discounted price!

CALL TODAY BECAUSE APPOINTMENTS WILL FILL FAST!!!

LINE-X of Pensacola
7607 Flowers St
Pensacola, FL 32506
850.455.8822


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I assume more for an 8ft bed??


----------

